# “Toreador” From Bizet’s “Carmen”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the aria “Toreador” from Bizet’s opera “Carmen”, dedicated to my beautiful friend from Argentina, Marcela Vanmak; who also happens to be a very talented poet. Marcela’s ability being such that I am glad she writes in Spanish, as that way I do not have to compete with her yet it is in the spirit of her splendor that I would sing this lovely aria.

It is in act two of Bizet’s opera “Carmen” that we find Carmen and her band of gypsy smugglers resting and having fun as Carmen sings a merry melody which inspires all those about her to dance with joy. Carmen, for her part is waiting the arrival of Don Jose, who has been under arrest since he allowed her to escape from prison while on watch. It is precisely as Carmen is waiting that we first hear about Escamillo, the celebrated bullfighter of Spain at time; who just happens to be arriving with all the fanfare of a star. It seeming as if everybody is waiting his arrival with great anticipation as they cry out “Viva Escamillo”.

Escamillo, for his part arrives on the scene and immediately captures Carmen’s attention who is captivated by the gallant bullfighter, as he is not only impressive in his good looks but in his manners and class along with his elegant attire. Escamillo singing the aria “Toreador” which mentions his fame and how love is waiting for him where ever he goes, “Toreador, le amor te attend”. As he is in fact adored by the ladies, who on many occasions find themselves in attendance at the bullfighting arena; admiring his performances which are quickly becoming the source of legend. 

Escamillo continues to sing his aria and as he does he notices Carmen, who quickly becomes the object of his attentions. Escamillo starting to look in to her eyes, as he caries on with his aria while several of the ladies in the audience join in as he sings about how he has to be on his guard because love is waiting for him. It in fact being during this aria that Escamillo and Carmen fall in love though this would have to wait due to their having other plans yet they have made a strong impact on each other. 

As for the aria “Toreador”, it is one which requires a bass-baritone to go along with its merry melody which is light but allows one to feel that this is not the voice of a tenor. The aria “Toreador” in many ways or at least in my opinion is similar to “La Donna E Mobile” from Verdi’s “Rigoletto”, as it captures the happy mood of the gallant playboy; who is carefree. As he appears to live but for the pleasures of life which most definitely do not exclude the charms brought on by the ladies of beauty who seem to follow his every move. This perhaps being another similarity between these two arias, as they are both sung by characters who do not seem to allow themselves to be disturbed by anything as they merely go through life.

In conclusion, I would say that the aria “Toreador”, is definitely one of the highlights of the opera “Carmen” as it manages to capture the playful spirit of the bullfighter, who in his attitude toward life is as devil may care as he is toward death. It being this element which he faces every time he gets in the arena to perform the art of being both a bullfighter and matador. As for myself, personally I would love to see the opera “Carmen” with my friend Marcela Vanmak, who in my stories and poems; I have dubbed “Mar Vaglia” in tribute to the graceful lady of talent she is.


----------

